# Will Stock 2000 z-28 wheels work on the rear of my 06 GTO?



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

Will Stock 16 inch 2000 z-28 wheels work on the rear of my 06 GTO? I was wondering Because I found a set and I want to put drag tires on the for the track just wondering if any one knows if they would work, back spacing and bolt pattern? Thanks for any info,Eric


----------

